# Cornwall :)



## WendyWendy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi ya. Just joined this merry band of campers. Looking forward to some wild camping Lands End way next week


----------



## Moped (Aug 1, 2018)

Plenty of parking spots within a few miles of St Just, many with fantastic views. Lands end expensive so park near Sennen Cove and walk. A popular spot near Penzance is 2 miles east on the seaward side of the railway line however always busy. St Ives best to use park and ride in high season. More central St Ives leisure centre car park on severe slope however there is a nice little car park just below. Need to arrive early in high season to use both. Sadly all council car parks daytime only. Enjoy your stay but it will be very very busy!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi & welcome


----------



## Makzine (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello and welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## Tes (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome along.


----------



## Frida42 (Jun 23, 2019)

*Almost one year later...*

Hello, I am going to go to St.Ives in 2 weeks. Could you suggest any places to stay overnight with my campervan? That would be very nice  Thanks from Germany!


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 23, 2019)

Frida42 said:


> Hello, I am going to go to St.Ives in 2 weeks. Could you suggest any places to stay overnight with my campervan? That would be very nice  Thanks from Germany!



2nd post on here gives some places.........enjoy


----------

